# Help Please: "Woodturning 101" Video Links needed!!!



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Let me start by saying thank you, in advance for the links/help.

I have never used a lathe before and recently set up my latest machine acquisition. It is a used JET 1442 VSK, that I got off of Craigslist for $375.00. I have built a "ballast box/shelf" (for obvious reasons), but still need to reinstall the power on/off switch. I should be "Learning to Turn", this weekend!!!

Here is a pic of my "new to me" lathe:









Included with the lathe purchase were these items:
(Spur Drive, Live Center, Face Plate, 3/8" Screw Chuck, Knock Out Bar & Curved Tool Rest)









Yesterday, I also recieved:
(From PSI via UPS, The 8 piece "Benjamin's Best" Woodturning Chisel Set)









Having never turned before, I am a total neophyte!!! That is to say, I've done some research and read some blogs & posts, so I have a general understanding of the turning process and what not. I've learned just enough to be dangerous to myself and anyone else in the room!!! *I could use the great minds of the LJ collective, to "link" me to some "intro" turning videos. I could also use recomendations (& links) to useful/helpful tools and accessories.* Please keep in mind that I'm familiar with "Captain Eddie" (but he has a lot of videos to sort through, so specific "101" links would be helpful). Also, I'm looking for "value conscious" items, maybe a tad better than HF stuff, nothing aginst HF, but I know they are there and are always an option.

Thanks for reading my plea for help and any & all links (including advice, insight and help)!!!


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I highly recommend Turning Wood with Richard Raffan, both the book and DVD.

http://www.amazon.com/Turning-Wood-Richard-Raffan/dp/156158956X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1371172506&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/The-Turning-Wood-Richard-Raffan/dp/1561589578/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_y

Lyle Jamieson
http://www.youtube.com/user/JamiesonLyle/videos

Bob Hamilton
http://www.youtube.com/user/bobham5/videos

Carl Jacobson
http://www.youtube.com/user/Thetuningshop/videos

John Lucas
http://www.youtube.com/user/john60lucas/videos

Gwinnett Woodworkers Association
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD7FE6543A71747CA

Eli Avisera





Mike Waldt









Alan Lacer 





Those will get you started.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Rich,
Thank you for taking the time to provide ALL those links. I know it takes time to respond & provide links, time is valuable, so I really appreciate it!!!

Do you also provide popcorn???
Gotta go….
I've got some videos to watch!!!

Thanks, Rich.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Wait a minute … you bought a JET 1442 VSK for $375.00??

Let me be the first to say: *YOU SUCK!*

Can't add to Rich's list of resources … congratulations and welcome to the brotherhood of turners!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Gerry,
Thanks for the welcome. We'll soon see if I can actually turn! It is an art form after all and I'm more autistic than artistic!!!

Yeah, I suck!!! I wasn't in the market for a lathe, but when this deal reared it's head, I just couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Randy, you may want to watch "As the World Turns" on TV.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy I love this guy and he does a live feed twice a week. Sells great tools at a good price and will pick up his phone.
http://www.youtube.com/user/capneddie


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Rex,
"As the World Turns", isn't that William's blog on turning???

Dave,
Thanks, for the link!!!
Captain Eddie is fun to watch & informative!!!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You might like articles and projects at this site.

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_articles.php

Good luck with new lathe & tools!


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd say you decided to start turning at the perfect time. Not that I know about turning, but that beautiful lathe for under four hundred federal reserve notes? (No longer redeemable for gold or silver)

You scored big time!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Randy. Nice lathe.
Remember that you've got to sharpen those tools first. Sucks, but you have to learn two things at once.

This will be fun to watch you progress.
Steve


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure where you live but my best advice is to get thee to the AAW site find a local club and from there find a mentor.

It will cut years off your learning time.

I also hope you have a grinder the hardest part of turning is learning to sharpen your tools, Not too sharp but sharp enough.

All in all welcome to the vortex! I will second the previous comment I am very jealous you create a very low pressure area.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, advice & links!!! It is ALL greatly appreciated!

Although I do have a grinder, I will try to put my WorkSharp 3000 to the task of sharpening. There is a post here on LJs, where a genius built jigs to sharpen turning tools on the WS3000!!!

Yes a local mentor will be one of my next acquisition pursuits!!!

& YES, I've been told on many occasions that; I SUCK!!! This won't be the last time either!!!
Again, thank you all. I love LJs, the site & most importantly the members!!!

Lunch break is over…..


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

$375 for that unit? Dang!!!! Those turning chisels look EXACTLY like the HF set. I picked them up on sale plus a coupon plus they discounted it another 20% for being the only one left and opened up for about twenty bucks - HSS, too! You may find that you want to go with a carbide tipped chisel. I think I'm going to look into it. I am constantly honing when I try to turn.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Very gloat-worth purchase, I'm envious. And thanks for all those links Kreegan, some I already subscribe to but there were some new ones too.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be going to carbide, eventually….
Once I can justify that purchase, that is. I need to see what I enjoy (read: am good at) turning and that will dictate what chisels I will need most. Well, that's my thinking at least!!!

Gotta luv a good GLOAT!!! Rich did come up BIG, by supply some great links. I've checked a few and WILL be viewing the rest SOON! Yup, THANKS AGAIN RICH!!!


----------

